# Sailcloth straps.



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Can anyone recommend a proper sailcloth strap ?

Thanks in anticipation. :thumbsup:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

I bought a Brady sailcloth recently. Very nice but not sure it's actual sailcloth.

monkeyswag claim theirs are real sailcloth, and they've just got new stock :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

it'salivejim said:


> I bought a Brady sailcloth recently. Very nice but not sure it's actual sailcloth.
> 
> monkeyswag claim theirs are real sailcloth, and they've just got new stock :thumbsup:


 Thank you, that's the two I'd sort of narrowed down to, think I'll try monkeyswag. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

These ones are good
https://www.iwantastrap.com/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> Can anyone recommend a proper sailcloth strap ?
> 
> Thanks in anticipation. :thumbsup:


 Hello WRENCH.

Do you mind if I re-visit this post from October. I have been looking for sailcloth straps. I was wondering if you managed to get sorted out, and if you did what did you go for. I am still a little confused over the terminology or description of the word "sailcloth". Some of the advertised straps say that they are sailcloth and then go on to say that it's Kevlar which I know is used in modern sails, some say they are sailcloth and go on to say that it is leather but sailcloth texture, and others appear to be predominantly nylon with sailcloth texture. I feel as though I am in the same situation as you were when you originally asked the question. Any info would be appreciated.

Regards, Paul.


----------



## karlskronawatch (Nov 11, 2017)

RSR934 said:


> Hello WRENCH.
> 
> Do you mind if I re-visit this post from October. I have been looking for sailcloth straps. I was wondering if you managed to get sorted out, and if you did what did you go for. I am still a little confused over the terminology or description of the word "sailcloth". Some of the advertised straps say that they are sailcloth and then go on to say that it's Kevlar which I know is used in modern sails, some say they are sailcloth and go on to say that it is leather but sailcloth texture, and others appear to be predominantly nylon with sailcloth texture. I feel as though I am in the same situation as you were when you originally asked the question. Any info would be appreciated.
> 
> Regards, Paul.


 Paul... PM sent.


----------

